# How many of you shoot Joad



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

I do 
2nd at state joad indoor


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

EC0003 said:


> I do
> 2nd at state joad indoor



where were you this last weekend -Ohio State championships-biggest and best of the Ohio tournaments?


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Hay Jim, ya forgot a choice:

I would if I could - Doesn't exist in these parts :sad:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Huntmaster said:


> Hay Jim, ya forgot a choice:
> 
> I would if I could - Doesn't exist in these parts :sad:


the #1 Cadet girl-Melissa Ash lives in the middle of KY-no JOAD so she joined first the now basically defunct middletown Ohio club and now ours-drives two hours each way with her parents a couple times a month for coaching

she just made Junior USAT.

its a hardship but you can also try to start a club as well


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

whats Joad?


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

hey Jim i was there. just watching this time. sat. night was the first time i had shot in about 5 months. between mowing 12 lawns and other activities i was just out of time. not to mention i can't drive yet.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

no where remotely close to shoot it here... :sad: but would love to give it a whirl one day...


----------



## XShot4062 (Jan 30, 2005)

I shoot joad too,
1st place WA state indoor

Lauren


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

Matt6288 said:


> whats Joad?


Yeah what is Joad, never heard of it


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

joad stands for Junior Olympic Archery Develoment program. This is a program through the National Archery Association, which is part of FITA. Fita is the govening body of olympic style archery. Unlike the olympics joad offers opportunities for booth compond and recurves as well as excellent coaching. Also many clubs have equipment that one can borrow. 
For more info and club listing:
http://www.texasarchery.org/JOAD/JOAD.htm
or 
visit the 
F.I.T.A, N.A.A., Collegiate Archery, And J.O.A.D. forum and post a question 

Hope this helps someone please feel free to pm me


----------



## hoytchick1390 (Sep 7, 2005)

i shoot JOAD at my club Halls arrow in manchester conn....... ive been shooting it about 4 yrs now


----------



## MathewsMan8533 (Jul 24, 2005)

2nd


----------



## akhunter3 (Aug 24, 2005)

:embarasse 

I wish we had Joad here, to my knowledge the closest one is in washington or somethin' like that





~Ak~


----------

